

My Halloween costume will FaceTime you - flippyhead
http://www.imarionette.com/

======
flippyhead
We're experimenting with virtual presence using iphones and face time. If you
add your facetime id, you'll get called by 1 or 3 "avatars" all roaming a
large Halloween party in Seattle. They have masks with iphone inset on the
face and integrated powered speakers so you can fully interact with party
goers. Tell your avatar where to go and what to do. Would love feedback on the
experience or how this concept could be improved.

